# Roof won't open



## PiSSAT4motion (Sep 28, 2006)

I am in the process of reviving an Eos. 07 totaled out based on headlight and front fender damage. Since I've been getting it together I've attempted to open the top twice. The first time the sequence stopped when the pillars were suppose to disengage from the windshield. Second time, windows rolled up and the flashy light on the dash appeared. (sunroof works). 

I have obd11 so I'll check any faults tomorrow, but wondering of anyone had any early insight?
*only other thing I noticed was that the auto up/down function was not working on the passenger side door prior to the second attempt*

Also noticed what might be a too large gap at the windshield/pillars, photos attached.. I did not notice this gap before the first attempt at top down









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jszucs (Sep 21, 2013)

Gaps look normal. 1000000000% fix your window issues first. your ODB11 may not cut it on a vag product, would highly recommend VagCom for you bringing it back from the dead.

First pro tip before you get this sorted ONLY open / test the top while you got it parked inside or MIN somewhere you can put a quality water tight car cover over it if needed.

Then after you have it sorted ONLY move the top somewhere off the road in a legit parking spot where you can leave it if you need to if it get stuck.

2nd pro tip....... NEVER EVER stop it 1/2 way only fully up or down or stop in service position. Yes there will be times you will have to put in a spot other then that. BUT you will end up getting into really dicy positions where it will refuse to corporate and will just tell you to take in for service (but won't let you move it / drive it) the manual move is a PITA and takes forever taking the inside of the top apart in tight quarters. 


Now to get your roof bars coming back. Put the windows full down use the all windows button or the 4 buttons by themself. Now Pull the top lever and keep holding till it's folded the roof popped the boot and swings it back, where it stopped before it pulls the roof bars back. Now look back at the little flaps next to the rear windows. More then likely 1 or both are stuck closed or not fully flipped out. Give them a helping hand and flip them fully out. Now pull the roof down again and it should retract the bars for you and finish tucking the roof away tuck the bars away and close the boot.

GL it's been a real PAIN for me. But like you I'm trying to bring this one back from the dead.


----------



## jszucs (Sep 21, 2013)

Sorry you push the top button for down pull for up. How is it going the side flaps your hold up? I'm down to the dreaded imrc motor issue. Brand new motor vdo blue dotted as oem current revision yet gives error in adapt.


----------

